# My 2018 Contend SL1 came with 2017 Shimano components!



## FlaG8R (Jul 31, 2017)

**UPDATE* My 2018 Contend SL1 came with 2017 Shimano components!*

Giant pulled a slick one on me. I paid for a 2018 bike with 2018 components and they slapped 2017 groupset components on it! If I wanted the older ones I would have bought the 2017 Contend (still available) and saved $85!

Feeling ripped off!

*UPDATE*

I'll be the first to admit when I am wrong. The online specs say the crankset is the 4 bolt Shimano RS510, mine came with the 5 bolt RS500. I was confusing the 510 with the 5800. Giant doesnt claim the entire groupset is 105 and other than appearance the only difference between the 500 and the 510 is a few grams of weight. Overall I am happy with the bike and Giants response to my concerns.


----------



## Kyle Butler (Jul 10, 2011)

This is good to know. Im looking at a 2018 TCR and am wondering if the new Ultegra groupset will be on it... im leaning towards no now


----------



## FlaG8R (Jul 31, 2017)

Kyle Butler said:


> This is good to know. Im looking at a 2018 TCR and am wondering if the new Ultegra groupset will be on it... im leaning towards no now


See my update. Giant never said the entire groupset is 105. That was my bad. The thing to remember is if you are going to buy the bike online just remember Giant does reserve the right to substitute specs and components. If you want to be 100% assured of getting a bike configured exactly as you want it you are better off buying it from a LBS where you can put eyes on it before whipping out the cash or credit card.


----------

